# 97 740i - Cooling fan relay?



## herbladysjl (Oct 15, 2009)

where is the cooling fan relay located. my car is running near hot and the fan is not working. Help!


----------



## Homebrew (Apr 20, 2009)

Behind the Glove Box


----------

